# iTunes Spectrum Analyzer for OSX?



## Scotty (Nov 24, 2001)

Hi all,

I swear that I have seen a screen shot of iTunes with a visual spectrum analyzer, where there's like a bar graph output of the different sound levels and it dances up and down as the different sound levels change throughout the song.  I can't seem to find it in iTunes 2.02. Can someone point me in the right direction, or is that a separate plugin that I need???


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 24, 2001)

While your music is playing, click the little play icon in the display. The icon is on the left side of the track info.


----------

